

Rosatom invites Google and Facebook to store data near nuclear power plant - Sami_Lehtinen
http://rbth.co.uk/business/2015/09/01/rosatom_invites_google_and_facebook_to_store_russians_data_next_to_a_48891.html

======
ardemchenkov
It's actually a small but very important victory of Facebook, Google and
Twitter. Initially they refused to follow this new law. Then Russia decided
not only to postpone the law for it until January 2016 at least but also build
this special data center. And since there are no official comments about it
from Facebook, Google and Twitter, they are still fighting. This fight is very
important not only for them but for small companies, which will be the main
victims of this law in the future.

~~~
alexro
> main victims of this law in the future

they've got access to the market and they need to pay for it this way or
another.

still better than the Chinese way of banning them altogether.

~~~
ardemchenkov
Still better than in China but worser than before.

Normally if you get an access to the market, to be really successful and legal
there, you will open a local office, pay taxes, bring your own money and 3rd
party investments, create jobs and so on.

In Russia it will work like this: "Our forthcoming policy brief on the new
Russian amendment estimates the losses from this amendment to -0.27% of GDP,
equivalent to a loss of 286 billion roubles (US$ 5.7 billion). Russia’s
economy is already in severe recession, and the Russian economy is likely to
contract by 2-3% this year. Investments in the Russian economy would drop by
-1.4% or 187 billion roubles, with considerable effects on employment. The
manufacturing sectors are hardest hit, as they must also absorb cost increases
from their suppliers in the service industry."[1]

Also when I mentioned "small companies", it was not only about foreign
companies, but about Russian companies as well. Many of them use foreign
hosting providers and cloud services because the quality is higher.

Imagine that every county in the World will require the same thing. For
monsters like Google and Facebook it will be an issue but still solvable
issue. For small and middle size business it will cost a lot.

And if we take a look from the Russian Government point of view, if you have a
choice to check that Google follows the law or to check that 100 small
companies follow the same law. Of course, they will check 100 companies,
because it's easier to find something there than losing a lot of money, time
and other resources fighting against Google.

[1] - [http://www.ecipe.org/blog/data-localisation-
russia/](http://www.ecipe.org/blog/data-localisation-russia/)

------
amelius
> Google, Facebook, and countless other companies large and small are now
> required to store their Russian clients’ data within the country’s borders,
> according to a law that took effect Sept. 1.

How are they going to get the guarantee that the data never leaves the
country?

~~~
fwn
It's public policy, not a car sale. There won't be any valuable guarantee for
anyone.

------
Havoc
Well if the energy is cheap enough then that certainly sounds attractive for
high powered chillers. Maybe they can move their more energy hungry GPU gear
there as well.

~~~
kirushik
Also nuclear facilities include a multilevel cooling system, some external
circuits of which can be shared with a climate control in the datacenter (with
near-zero running costs).

